# Opeth - The Devil's Orchard



## DLG (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Goro923 (Jul 26, 2011)

OHMYGODHOLYSHITWOWOWOWOWOWOW

I AM ETERNALY GRATEFUL THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## S-O (Jul 26, 2011)

I definitely see what they were saying about the direction they were going. Very old skool prog feel going on.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 26, 2011)

I wasn't sure what to expect of the new stuff, but I like what I'm hearing


----------



## yingmin (Jul 26, 2011)

I was kind of on the fence for a while. It sounded more like what I would expect from the upcoming Akerfeldt/Steven Wilson collaboration than a true Opeth song. And while one of the things I love most about Opeth is how they're constantly changing and trying new things, I still love the core of their sound and wouldn't want that to change entirely. Then it hit the 5:00 mark, and I just had to say "you still got it!"


----------



## 13point9 (Jul 26, 2011)

Its interesting I can instantly tell that musically its still very similar to their previous stuff, its the change in their tone/ production and the absence of growled lyrics (which I think could have been in there and not rocked the boat if this was mixed in the same was as Watershed) that is making all the difference. 

So maybe the people that were worried won't have such a bug to bare after all, personally I'm enjoying it


----------



## Doug N (Jul 26, 2011)

I like it. But then again, I think I'd like almost anything Opeth does so I'm not a good barometer.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jul 26, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I like...

Quite different to the last few albums indeedy


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome. To me it sounds like they're continuing with the style of the last few songs off of Watershed. Mikael's voice only continues to get better. I can't wait to get this.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 26, 2011)

This is exactly what I was expecting. I like it!


----------



## Opeth666 (Jul 26, 2011)

has alot of ghost reveries vibe to it I like


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jul 26, 2011)

I actually prefer clean singing over growls, so I love this by default. This song is making me look forward to seeing them this fall even more!


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 26, 2011)

At first i didn't know what to say really. But after a few listens i can say i like it, it's great. And different. Can't wait to hear the whole album! 

Opeth never disapoints. I've been a fan of their music for quite some time now, and they have NEVER failed at anything, unlike so many other great bands.


----------



## CurTro-P (Jul 26, 2011)

its different thats for sure. also i read that the whole album will be sung clean? not sure about that, Mikael has one of the most haunting growls ever!


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 26, 2011)

CurTro-P said:


> its different thats for sure. also i read that the whole album will be sung clean? not sure about that, Mikael has one of the most haunting growls ever!



From what I heard, yep, no growls on this album.

Dammit, it was taken down already


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 26, 2011)

yup taken down. I really wanna hear it, especially after hearing everyone's reaction to it.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 26, 2011)

Copyrightpwnd. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Espaul (Jul 26, 2011)

New one, not taken down yet:


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 26, 2011)

I fucking love it, it sounds like Blackwater Park on acid.
http://www.thegauntlet.com/article/298/22215/First-OPETH-Single-Released
this one won't get taken down.


----------



## liamh (Jul 26, 2011)

holy fuck, I promised my self not to listen to this until the cd is out.....must......resist!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 26, 2011)

liamh said:


> holy fuck, I promised my self not to listen to this until the cd is out.....must......resist!!!



Listen to it and wallow in the awesome!


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah fuck, I was like "Aweosme, a new Opeth song, I'll listen to it after dinner"
This makes me a sad panda 

EDIT: No more sad pandas, this song sounds awesome! Can't wait to hear more, I have a feeling this album might be right up my alley!


----------



## Blake1970 (Jul 26, 2011)

I like this!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 26, 2011)

I quite like it. It's very fresh.


----------



## The Somberlain (Jul 26, 2011)

Heard it earlier today, and it piques my excitement


----------



## pink freud (Jul 26, 2011)

I love this new direction they have been taking.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 26, 2011)

Can't wait for their show here in Texas. 

This CD and that night = awesome


----------



## floyo123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just beautiful, like i excpected from them, they evolved greatly over the years!


----------



## MFB (Jul 26, 2011)

Yup, that was awesome


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 26, 2011)

Whole Opeth CD with no growls? Hmm I might have to buy it.


----------



## Dan (Jul 26, 2011)

Opeth never have and never will do anything bad. Fact.

My pants are a little wet now


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 26, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Whole Opeth CD with no growls? Hmm I might have to buy it.



They did it before.







It's on the softer side, but it's nice.


----------



## fps (Jul 26, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> They did it before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Their last great album for me. 

Anyway, I'm not listening to this, nothing til the album comes out. I remember how disappointed I was by the single The Grand Conjuration from Ghost Reveries and it killed my enthusiasm for the whole disc when it arrived. Gotta hear everything in context. I worry this album is going to be too cheesy and not intricate enough for my tastes, but I'm ready to accept that they've headed on to pastures new. Can't be growling forever if you want your band to grow with time and age.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 26, 2011)

Only complaint would be the overhead processing, which I don't like at all. Hi-Hat is all hizzly and the cymbals are LOUD.

Other than that:


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 26, 2011)

fps said:


> Their last great album for me.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not listening to this, nothing til the album comes out. I remember how disappointed I was by the single The Grand Conjuration from Ghost Reveries and it killed my enthusiasm for the whole disc when it arrived. Gotta hear everything in context. I worry this album is going to be too cheesy and not intricate enough for my tastes, but I'm ready to accept that they've headed on to pastures new. Can't be growling forever if you want your band to grow with time and age.



Disappointed by grand conjuration? I loved that song.


----------



## SD83 (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess I'll have to listen to it a couple of times to really apreciate it. Not bad, interesting, mind not blown. There are other records which I might buy blindly after listening to a preview song (the new Machine Head record for example), I'll take a closer look at this one...


----------



## White Cluster (Jul 26, 2011)

I like it. Opeth just never disappoints me.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 26, 2011)

fps said:


> Their last great album for me.


Easily my least favorite album they've done.


----------



## Duelbart (Jul 26, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Disappointed by grand conjuration? I loved that song.



I know many people that think grand conjuration is one of the worse opeth songs. I've heard that it's "too long for the little substance it has", basically, unnessecarily stretched out.


Anyway...

It doesn't really sound _that_ different. Then again, with their awesome style shifts, they would have to start playing dubstep or something to surprise me


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 26, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> They did it before.
> 
> (damnation cover)
> 
> It's on the softer side, but it's nice.



Yeah that one is ok, not really my thing. I'm looking forward to a more "metal" cd from them (as opposed to "death metal").


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 26, 2011)

Duelbart said:


> I know many people that think grand conjuration is one of the worse opeth songs. I've heard that it's "too long for the little substance it has", basically, unnessecarily stretched out.
> 
> 
> Anyway...
> ...


----------



## Xaios (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll be totally honest. I didn't really care for it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 26, 2011)

Xaios said:


> I'll be totally honest. I didn't really care for it.



Blasphemy!


----------



## espman (Jul 26, 2011)

Xaios said:


> I'll be totally honest. I didn't really care for it.


 Same here, it just doesn't have that classic Opeth feel to it IMO.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 26, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Blasphemy!



Given the name of the song, might not be the best retort to use


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 26, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Given the name of the song, might not be the best retort to use



Anti-blashphemy!


----------



## Psychobuddy (Jul 26, 2011)

I...uhh...think I'm in love...


----------



## atimoc (Jul 26, 2011)

I dig the overall style and sounds, but the song itself is not making me go "Whoa!". Maybe it will grow on me after a few more listens, but I trust the full album to have many gold nuggets in it if the genre is indeed similar to this.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 26, 2011)

I dig it. I hope they keep going down this road.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy shit.

Fuck.

FUUUUUCK.

OHMYGODICANTSTOPCUMMING

^^ My initial reaction.


----------



## exxecutor (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome new direction! Prog-Rock with a little fusion and funk!


----------



## Crometeef (Jul 26, 2011)

i love it. i sense a lot of porcupine tree vibes. i'm nerding out right now.


----------



## Lilarcor (Jul 26, 2011)

Reminds a bit of the quieter parts of Watershed with all this melotron going on. I really like it.
But I hope they don't totally forget about their heavy side. This song with some really heavy moments (with or without growling) would be pure awesomeness.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 26, 2011)

I enjoyed it, although I confess to being sat there waiting for him to burst into his glorious death vox.


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 26, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> This is exactly what I was expecting. I like it!


 
It's funny I was thinkin the same thing. I was worried about the all clean vocals and 70s prog thing for roughly ten seconds, until I remembered that I hold Damnation in extremely high regard, being one of my favorite albums, by any band, ever. I knew they would deliver, and this still sounds like Opeth, even though the production and guitar tone etc are obvious throwbacks to prog. I'm all excited now. Need more.


----------



## cyril v (Jul 26, 2011)

That wasn't too bad. A lot better than I expected, but I didn't get a smile on my face until I clicked on this.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 26, 2011)

Sweet. I will buy the new album. I hope I get to see them in Atlanta this fall.


----------



## PostOrganic (Jul 26, 2011)

This is fucking awesome. I really hope the whole album isn't clean vocals though...


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 27, 2011)

PostOrganic said:


> This is fucking awesome. I really hope the whole album isn't clean vocals though...



It is. Mikael has said so himself.


----------



## decypher (Jul 27, 2011)

absolutely love it.


----------



## decypher (Jul 27, 2011)

PostOrganic said:


> This is fucking awesome. I really hope the whole album isn't clean vocals though...



what difference does it make?


----------



## PostOrganic (Jul 27, 2011)

decypher said:


> what difference does it make?



What kind of question is this? 

With the style they are using on the album I think it would be interesting.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm really excited for this, other stuff I've listened to weren't really anything I fancied but this is awesome. Will buy this fo sho!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 27, 2011)

I find his clean vocals WAY better than his death vocals. Kinda funny to see so many people saying they won't buy it because of vocals.


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 27, 2011)

Yay! The growls are fierce, but I always found them too low for Opeth, I'm fine with all cleans. 

Sounds wicked!


----------



## DLG (Jul 27, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Kinda funny to see so many people saying they won't buy it because of vocals.



remember that douchebag that burned all of this opeth CDs on youtube after mikael announced there would be no growls on this album? the internet is unfortunately full of these kinds of people, who want their favorite band to sound the same forever. 

thankfully opeth have a big enough fan base now to sustain these types of changes and experiments and not worry about it. Even when on a label like roadrunner that expects you to do well sales-wise.


----------



## EvolDerek (Jul 27, 2011)

Such a killer song.... sounds like the album ive been waiting for them to make for so long!


----------



## Enselmis (Jul 27, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Only complaint would be the overhead processing, which I don't like at all. Hi-Hat is all hizzly and the cymbals are LOUD.
> 
> Other than that:



I agree, although it's tough to judge right now seeing as the description says this was taken from the radio. All sorts of compression and sound mangling between wherever it started and that particular youtube video.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 27, 2011)

I dunno, it just feels like it's trying too hard to espouse itself with the current popularity of sludge/stoner metal, which is a genre I've never liked. I still recognize that Opeth are pretty brilliant in their own right, but if they start playing a style of music I have no affinity for, I'm not going to pretend to like it just because "oh, well, it's Opeth doing it and anything they touch is automatically golden."

Yes, I recognize it also harkens back to really old school style prog rock too, but frankly, I'm not so big on that either. If they want to experiment, then good for them. I won't, however, follow them simply by virtue of what came before if the direction they decide to take isn't to my liking.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 27, 2011)

DLG said:


> remember that douchebag that burned all of this opeth CDs on youtube after mikael announced there would be no growls on this album? the internet is unfortunately full of these kinds of people, who want their favorite band to sound the same forever.
> 
> thankfully opeth have a big enough fan base now to sustain these types of changes and experiments and not worry about it. Even when on a label like roadrunner that expects you to do well sales-wise.



While I certainly wouldn't go as far as to reject this album solely on the lack of extreme vocals, I do think they're a huge part of what made Opeth so great, in that they allowed them to explore contrasts like few bands were able to pull off. I can easily live with an album without them, and as long as the quality of their music remains solid (and there's no reason to think it won't), I'm sure I could accept them without growls entirely. It would be a little sad to see them go, though.


----------



## DLG (Jul 27, 2011)

Xaios said:


> I dunno, it just feels like it's trying too hard to espouse itself with the current popularity of sludge/stoner metal, which is a genre I've never liked. I still recognize that Opeth are pretty brilliant in their own right, but if they start playing a style of music I have no affinity for, I'm not going to pretend to like it just because "oh, well, it's Opeth doing it and anything they touch is automatically golden."
> 
> Yes, I recognize it also harkens back to really old school style prog rock too, but frankly, I'm not so big on that either. If they want to experiment, then good for them. I won't, however, follow them simply by virtue of what came before if the direction they decide to take isn't to my liking.



this is completely justified on your part. I've managed to let go of some of my favorite bands after they started playing a style I don't enjoy without burning their CDs and denouncing their existence. 

The last couple of devy albums don't do much for me, compared to the older stuff, but I'm not on the internet yelling at everyone how he sucks balls now. He's just moved on to a certain headspace that doesn't vibe with me like the old stuff did, and that's completely fine, there are tons of other people who enjoy it, as is evident on this board alone. 

let them do what they want, you'll find another band next week that'll tickle your fancy like that band once did, and you'll always have your old favorite albums to go back to. no big deal.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok, this is awesome. I love the song, but I _really_ think it could have done better with a more 'metal' production, like Watershed.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 27, 2011)

DLG said:


> remember that douchebag that burned all of this opeth CDs on youtube after mikael announced there would be no growls on this album? the internet is unfortunately full of these kinds of people, who want their favorite band to sound the same forever.
> 
> thankfully opeth have a big enough fan base now to sustain these types of changes and experiments and not worry about it. Even when on a label like roadrunner that expects you to do well sales-wise.



If you burn all of your albums because the artist doesn't do death vocals anymore, you weren't a real fan in the first place. It's a good thing that opeth fans like us love all kinds of music and can accept it for how good it really is.


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 27, 2011)

Enjoyed this. Looking forward to the album. Seeing them with Pain of Salvation later this year, and I may well soil myself with excitement. Lack of "br00tvl" vocals bothers me not one bit: Åkerfeldt's voice is awesome, and at Hellfest their vocal harmonies seemed to have really developed beautifully (then again, I was rather drunk by that point). That, and PoS in the same venue is going to be a vocal eargasm.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 27, 2011)

I will buy that record for sure, just as I bought every Opeth record before...but I hope the complete record will be a bit more "exciting" than song is.

Its not a bad song, but honestly, if I want to listen to 70s progrock, I simply put on 70s progrock, not Opeth.

However, I will wait for the complete record to "judge".


----------



## Maggai (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't like the main riff that much, but the song gets good in the second half. I think growls would fit perfectly in this song, but Mikaels clean voice is really good, so it doesn't really bother me.

I think it sounds a lot like Watershed though, just with a more 70's production. I expected more of a departure musically from the "Opeth sound" than what this is.

I still like it though. Since this is the "single", it's probably one of the more straightforward songs from the album.


----------



## Turgon (Jul 27, 2011)

many posts I agree with. I love this song, it sounds like Opeth with no metal production.
I'd prefer a more heavy album with growls, BUT...

1. this song is still great and so the album will be, cause it has Opeth on the cover
2. his growls on the new bloodbath DVD are very poor... don't want that kind of growls on an Opeth record!


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 27, 2011)

This is awesome. I'm loving it. Stoked for the new album.


----------



## Maggai (Jul 27, 2011)

Turgon said:


> 2. his growls on the new bloodbath DVD are very poor... don't want that kind of growls on an Opeth record!



I totally agree about the quality of his growls, starting with the Royal albert hall dvd and culminating with the latest Bloodbath dvd. 

But Mikael actually cleared this up in a recent video interview. He said that the reason his growls were bad was that he started using in ear monitors, and they made him growl with a different (bad) technique, due to how he heard himself in the in ears. He switched back to regular ear plugs, and he didn't have the problem anymore. And if you watch recent live videos, the growls are alot better than they were a while back.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 27, 2011)

Maggai said:


> I totally agree about the quality of his growls, starting with the Royal albert hall dvd and culminating with the latest Bloodbath dvd.
> 
> But Mikael actually cleared this up in a recent video interview. He said that the reason his growls were bad was that he started using in ear monitors, and they made him growl with a different (bad) technique, due to how he heard himself in the in ears. He switched back to regular ear plugs, and he didn't have the problem anymore. And if you watch recent live videos, the growls are alot better than they were a while back.



Interesting info, thanks. I wondered about the DVD growls myself - because everytime I've seen Opeth live, his growls were amazing.


----------



## Turgon (Jul 27, 2011)

Maggai said:


> I totally agree about the quality of his growls, starting with the Royal albert hall dvd and culminating with the latest Bloodbath dvd.
> 
> But Mikael actually cleared this up in a recent video interview. He said that the reason his growls were bad was that he started using in ear monitors, and they made him growl with a different (bad) technique, due to how he heard himself in the in ears. He switched back to regular ear plugs, and he didn't have the problem anymore. And if you watch recent live videos, the growls are alot better than they were a while back.




You're my hero of the day!


----------



## ridner (Jul 27, 2011)

Mikael Åkerfeldt's voice


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 27, 2011)

Its good to experiment.

But for my tastes, this album, seems like it wont click for me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 27, 2011)

I know it won't be for everyone, but I'm just glad that Akerfeldt is finally being true to himself this time round. I know it sounds a bit *too* much like Led Zeppelin, but it will be an honest album which is the most you can ask for IMO.

Bands like Whitechapel get stick for having beatdowns but to me they are one of the most honest bands around. They're doing what they want to do and not letting anyone tell them they can't. For that, they've got my respect.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 27, 2011)

Maggai said:


> I totally agree about the quality of his growls, starting with the Royal albert hall dvd and culminating with the latest Bloodbath dvd.
> 
> But Mikael actually cleared this up in a recent video interview. He said that the reason his growls were bad was that he started using in ear monitors, and they made him growl with a different (bad) technique, due to how he heard himself in the in ears. He switched back to regular ear plugs, and he didn't have the problem anymore. And if you watch recent live videos, the growls are alot better than they were a while back.


 

I certainly hope that's the case. I was getting really worried that he was losing his growl, and this album was an indication of that fact that he wouldn't really be growling anymore.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 27, 2011)

Holy crap... I REALLY dig this. I'm now the most excited I've been for a Opeth album since Damnation.
Also, I can see where Mikael said the "Fusion" sound would come in. 3 minutes in totally sounds like it could be from a John McLaughlin or Chick Corea composition.


----------



## Plankis (Jul 27, 2011)

Maggai said:


> I totally agree about the quality of his growls, starting with the Royal albert hall dvd and culminating with the latest Bloodbath dvd.
> 
> But Mikael actually cleared this up in a recent video interview. He said that the reason his growls were bad was that he started using in ear monitors, and they made him growl with a different (bad) technique, due to how he heard himself in the in ears. He switched back to regular ear plugs, and he didn't have the problem anymore. And if you watch recent live videos, the growls are alot better than they were a while back.



Source? I'd like to read that one. 

I loved the song. I can't wait to hear the album!


----------



## fps (Jul 27, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Disappointed by grand conjuration? I loved that song.



Quiet loud dynamics, none of the intricacy of guitar work I loved about them, not enough substance as someone below said, and quiet build-up to big noise stuff is just so... fun, yes, but not enough for a band I was so used to writing surprising things.


----------



## fps (Jul 27, 2011)

Also, people are saying it's more 70s in production and vibe. Why is it that so many bands end up making records that more and more recall the past, just when you hoped they might move on to something in the future? It's the same with Clutch, they're become SO bluesy (still enjoy it) when I thought they might go further with their grooved odd-time stoner stompings. Ah well.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jul 27, 2011)

fps said:


> Also, people are saying it's more 70s in production and vibe. Why is it that so many bands end up making records that more and more recall the past, just when you hoped they might move on to something in the future? It's the same with Clutch, they're become SO bluesy (still enjoy it) when I thought they might go further with their grooved odd-time stoner stompings. Ah well.



Let's face it...it's a trend. Another Swedish band, Graveyard...great stuff...and so retro.

For all that stuff and this new Opeth song...I wonder how cool it would sound with a decent contemporary sound. A big fu to retro production please.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 27, 2011)

A trend? I don't know that I think Opeth is the kind of band that follows trends. Moreover, Opeth has been going steadily and steadily down this road for a while now. I am excited about seeing where they take things. Mike loves his mellotron!


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 27, 2011)

Preeeeeeee ORDEREDDD.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 27, 2011)

Mwoit said:


> Preeeeeeee ORDEREDDD.



Likewise!!


----------



## JamesM (Jul 27, 2011)

SO MUCH LOVE


----------



## Maggai (Jul 27, 2011)

Plankis said:


> Source? I'd like to read that one.
> 
> I loved the song. I can't wait to hear the album!



Found it!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 27, 2011)

OPETH - Heritage (Deluxe Collector's Edition Box)

DUDE


----------



## izdashit (Jul 27, 2011)

Been blasting this here in the office nonstop haha! Totally dig!

"God is deaaaaaaaaad!!!"


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> Holy crap... I REALLY dig this. I'm now the most excited I've been for a Opeth album since Damnation.
> Also, I can see where Mikael said the "Fusion" sound would come in. 3 minutes in totally sounds like it could be from a John McLaughlin or Chick Corea composition.


I'm totally diggin' it. Being a fusion & 70s prog lover, I totally concur with this. The 3M change you referenced totally reminded me of any of those or even Return to Forever w/ DiMeola. I'll buy the album regardless of how he sings or whatever (even tho not a big fan of growls....it takes much talent, just not my thing), simply b/c I'm lovin this single.


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 27, 2011)

I like this one. One thing I'm wondering is whether they'll do heavy sections even though they won't have growls. Kinda like Lotus Eater's beginning.


----------



## asher (Jul 28, 2011)

I know it's part of the new thing, but I do kinda miss the old guitar tone. Otherwise, pretty sweet. Definitely looking forward to it.

I'm really tempted by that collector's edition, but I don't have a record player....


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 28, 2011)

After I watched that interview I watched the Sonisphere performance, which is quite recent, and it still doesn't sound like he's 100% with the low vocals.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 28, 2011)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> After I watched that interview I watched the Sonisphere performance, which is quite recent, and it still doesn't sound like he's 100% with the low vocals.



Yea i noticed that too.


----------



## MobiusR (Jul 28, 2011)

anyone else notice the Metropolis PT 1 verasion around 5:10?


GOOD SHIT


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 28, 2011)

Just found a great tab for this song if anyone has the desire to learn it; Opeth The devil's orchard tab txt


----------



## yingmin (Jul 29, 2011)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> Just found a great tab for this song if anyone has the desire to learn it; Opeth The devil's orchard tab txt



Tabs for a song before any of the music has even been officially released. God damn it, internet.


----------



## Solodini (Jul 29, 2011)

I have hope for the new record. Happy.


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 29, 2011)

Long-time Opeth fan here but no, I don't like this.

Sounds too much like Ghost Reveries, which was far from a great Opeth album. Why great? Because we don't expect 'good' from Opeth - we expect greatness!

The song itself is too repretitive, and where are the growls? Mike's one of the greatest growlers today, it would be a shame to not have that aspect of Opeth in the album - but I'm assuming the entire album will be growl-less.


----------



## Solodini (Jul 29, 2011)

Ironbird, a few people have felt that Mike's growls have been fading over the last few years. I know that if that's the case I'd rather he didn't growl and sung confidently rather than just doing it for the sake of legacy.


----------



## federock90 (Jul 29, 2011)

All in all I like the song. Even if it sounded very familiar to me. Anyway as concerning growls I think that if he has some problems with that he should take some lessons from a vocal trainer. I absolutely like his clean singing but a band like opeth needs to have growls at least live. Eventually I wouldn't see it as a failure to take vocal lessons


----------



## MrMcSick (Jul 29, 2011)

I am far from the usual "they have sucked since blah blah blah cd and I want them to make 1241241412 versions of the 1st cd" guy but I am not liking this at all. I've been a die hard opeth fan ever since getting MAYH back in 98. I never thought I would see the day when Opeth would have music that I didn't find some of the best aural pleasure I've ever heard. Reasons for this - First, dislike the guitar tone. I fn love crunchy dirty blues dist but its just not working for me here. Second, Way to progy. Its almost like he wrote the sequence of notes in the main riff to be as dissonant and chaotic as possible. I hate when people get way to into theory and write a riff just for the sake of writing it and not just what sounds great to them. I don't care that it doesn't have growls but I love when they are there. 1 of the best growls ever to me. His cleans are angelic though so I can deal with that. I'm glad he's doing what he really wanted to do for a long time but I wish it was on the collab with Wilson and not Opeth. I was kinda expecting this cd to not peak my interest though after the articles and the direction they were heading on Watershed. I really like most of Watershed but it just didn't do it for me like every other album before it. Idk, I'm sure it will grow on me the more I listen to it but it just sounds like its trying to be a King Crimson song and not its own unique sound that was Opeth.


----------



## Doug N (Jul 29, 2011)

As I said earlier in the thread, I like it a lot, but something else is bugging me. 

For the first time in forever, Opeth and Steven Wilson are releasing albums at essentially the same time. What a missed opportunity to go on tour together. Does anyone know whether this idea was considered and discarded? Katatonia is ok, and I'm sure I'll enjoy their show, but Opeth and Wilson would have been unbelievable.

Edit: I initially typed Porcupine Tree rather than Steven Wilson


----------



## mre5150 (Aug 1, 2011)

It boggles my mind how people can deny this greatness....

I love it.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 1, 2011)

Digging it a lot. Can't wait for the release.


----------

